# We got Pounded today



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Snowfall warning now in effect for Vancouver
Well turns out they were only off by 4-6 inches and it all happened in the last 3 hours from nothing to well over 6 inches in Richmond so far and its not letting up. 
And of course we have new drivers who have never driven in snow before so they are either really scarred ( white knuckle driving ) or they are going like they own the road ( stupid at best ).


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds like you’re ready for a state of emergency, government funds and the army’s help


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Not me but my Asian neighbour's may need some rescuing me I learnt to drive the conditions where snow was at least 4-8 feet deep.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Commuters in southwest B.C. advised against travel as snow, wind make roads treacherous | CBC News


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Hurricane Force Wind Warning issued for Howe Sound | News


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

we are going to need some stories of Van and Vernon snowfalls from yesteryear


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> .......... and the army’s help












The army is only 3 days away. It'll be +8 and raining by then, they will show up and no snow left to deal with. Of course, this could be a big deal in a real emergency, but who ever plans for one of those.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

We will get to experience this here tonight and again on Saturday. Can't wait.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Meh. It was -37 by my cars thermometer, and -40 when I got to work... 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yup just heard on the radio coldest in 10 years here, I'd rather have the snow.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

40-60cm coming here along with up to 130km winds.

Drop in...bring a shovel.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

yea, quick reflection and the snow seems like the easiest thing to deal with. Extreme cold and winds are a slightly different painful


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Years back I got stuck with a lot of other people around Chilliwack for hrs 'cause of the snow. And the Army was there fast.....CFB Chilliwack was going strong at the time. And I though I felt a disturbance in the Sphere not that long ago.....it was my sister in White Rock expressing her delight in the weather. I'm waiting for my older brother to post pictures of his bike with snow on it. 


TheYanChamp said:


> Meh. It was -37 by my cars thermometer, and -40 when I got to work...
> 
> Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


They're calling for 2 by next Monday. Right now it's -25 in the sun here. All I can say is that it's nice to be retired.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

We're supposed to get quite a bit of snow here tomorrow. 

Imagine that, snow in the winter!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Just got back from driving my wife to work. Crazy blizzard conditions. I haven't seen anything like this here since the 60's. Very poor visibility in the blowing snow. Traffic creeping along at 40 kph. not too much traffic out except parents getting their kids to school. All the schools in the lower mainland are closed but they are open here. The only good thing is the wind was mostly blowing the snow off the roads so they were icy with a bit of compact snow but not too deep.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's never the weather itself; it's the weather you're not _prepared_ for. My guess is only a very small percentage of lower mainland drivers have tires suitable for driving in snow on their cars, and a similarly small percentage have little practice in how to pump brakes or steer out of a skid. And of course, they will also be lacking the sorts of things one is recommended to have on hand in the car if stuck in a snowdrift somewhere outside of a populous urban area. That's not a criticism of them, since it simply reflects what they normally do and don't have to prepare for. But it does not bode well for a seamless transition.

I have a pet theory that there is a "stupid center" in the brain, that gets activated by any high-contrast changes in the weather.

Stay safe, stay warm, stay off the roads, and stay clear of those whose "stupid centers" are working overtime.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

mhammer said:


> It's never the weather itself; it's the weather you're not _prepared_ for. My guess is only a very small percentage of lower mainland drivers have tires suitable for driving in snow on their cars, and a similarly small percentage have little practice in how to pump brakes or steer out of a skid. And of course, they will also be lacking the sorts of things one is recommended to have on hand in the car if stuck in a snowdrift somewhere outside of a populous urban area. That's not a criticism of them, since it simply reflects what they normally do and don't have to prepare for. But it does not bode well for a seamless transition.
> 
> I have a pet theory that there is a "stupid center" in the brain, that gets activated by any high-contrast changes in the weather.
> 
> Stay safe, stay warm, stay off the roads, and stay clear of those whose "stupid centers" are working overtime.


I definitely would not be driving in Vancouver today. Way too many drivers who have no experience in snow. It's not too bad here in Squamish. By law we have to have M+S tires with good tread to go on the highway. They have periodic checks and take you off the road if you don't have the correct tires. We usually get a couple of dumps every year so most people have some experience. Conditions like today with the wind and -12 temps are unusual though.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

mhammer said:


> It's never the weather itself; it's the weather you're not _prepared_ for. My guess is only a very small percentage of lower mainland drivers have tires suitable for driving in snow on their cars, and a similarly small percentage have little practice in how to pump brakes or steer out of a skid. And of course, they will also be lacking the sorts of things one is recommended to have on hand in the car if stuck in a snowdrift somewhere outside of a populous urban area. That's not a criticism of them, since it simply reflects what they normally do and don't have to prepare for. But it does not bode well for a seamless transition.
> 
> I have a pet theory that there is a "stupid center" in the brain, that gets activated by any high-contrast changes in the weather.
> 
> Stay safe, stay warm, stay off the roads, and stay clear of those whose "stupid centers" are working overtime.


I've related this before, but my dad lived on the island for 25 years. I went out there when I was 18 (from home in Winnipeg) for Christmas, and they got snow. I was out running errands in dad's Oldsmobile and having no problems, and just amazed at all the cars in the ditches, banging bumpers, and generally appearing to cluelessly attempt to navigate what was to me a very little snow. Even as a very inexperienced driver, I had no problems, and couldn't understand what I was seeing.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

TheYanChamp said:


> Meh. It was -37 by my cars thermometer, and -40 when I got to work...
> 
> Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


Downtown Calgary looks like this today...


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

SaucyJack said:


> 40-60cm coming here along with up to 130km winds.
> 
> Drop in...bring a shovel.


Did you remember to leave the upstairs door unlocked. I remember the first time I saw the door with no stairs and had to ask why. Boy was I surprised. Kind of like eating cods tongue.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

keto said:


> I've related this before, but my dad lived on the island for 25 years. I went out there when I was 18 (from home in Winnipeg) for Christmas, and they got snow. I was out running errands in dad's Oldsmobile and having no problems, and just amazed at all the cars in the ditches, banging bumpers, and generally appearing to cluelessly attempt to navigate what was to me a very little snow. Even as a very inexperienced driver, I had no problems, and couldn't understand what I was seeing.


When we were Victoria residents in the late '80s, I recall watching a TV reporter standing outside, commenting on the number of accidents in response to the very recent snowfall (it was less than 2" IIRC). As I watched this guy standing in his parka holding a mic, in the background you could see cars slamming on their brakes, and skidding 60 meters into the rear end of another car that had already rear-ended someone. It was like one of those sights gags they have on _Family Guy_ where something impossibly inane and stupid gets repeated an outlandish number of times.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

keto said:


> Yup just heard on the radio coldest in 10 years here, I'd rather have the snow.


How is that possible?


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Got to use this for the first time yesterday. Thing goes too damn fast but I’m alive so whatever


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I took the last four days off work, tore out my carpet and put in White oak... been staring at a pallet of it in my garage since fall. Figured the snow was a good excuse. we've got about 18 to 20 inches here. Not bad, could drive but I still have beer and Gin so I do not need to.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I was living in Toronto when Mel Lastman (the world's most embarrassing mayor at the time) called in the armed forces to help with our little snow emergency. At the time I was heavily into canoeing, particularly Canadian style paddling and canoe dance ( canoe dance: home ). Three of us were scheduled to give a demonstration at the boat show at exhibition place. So up went the canoe onto the the roof racks and I drove through snow-clogged everything to go and fancy-paddle on a flooded hockey rink. It was pretty bizarre.

I still have the dance sheet and commentary on my computer:


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> How is that possible?


oh whatever do you mean?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't remember, that was 2 hours ago.



vadsy said:


> oh whatever do you mean?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> I don't remember, that was 2 hours ago.


I'm sure it will come back to you and you'll sound crazier than ever


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

What will come back?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

davetcan said:


> What will come back?


The Cat tho it might take a bit longer with the cold and the snow.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Love how the media portrays the winter weather here. Stay home or you'll die.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Love how the media portrays the winter weather here. Stay home or you'll die.


It’s what the people need


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> It’s what the people need


I guess no point in finding things out for yourself if someone is doing it for you.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Well here it's too cold for the Penguins. Jam tart birds.
How cold is Alberta these days? Let's just say even the penguins can't deal with it


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Blue skies and sunshine here.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> I guess no point in finding things out for yourself if someone is doing it for you.


thats poetic, man. 

Ps- I like it


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> thats poetic, man.
> 
> Ps- I like it


I got told to say it.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

-34 c wind chill -44c in Saskatabum, getting colder tonight!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

LanceT said:


> Love how the media portrays the winter weather here. Stay home or you'll die.


I don't have any issue staying home tonight!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

MarkM said:


> -34 c wind chill -44c in Saskatabum, getting colder tonight!


There was a sound to the snow, when we lived in Edmonton, borne of sticking around for several months at that temperature, that only one other thing in my experience sounds like. When you're trudging to the bus stop in the morning, or coming home in the dark, the snow makes a squeak when you step on it just like when the dentist would shove old-school amalgam fillings into your teeth. Like an ice-pick to the forehead. It becomes almost as mandatory to wear earphones to block it out as it's mandatory to wear long johns.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

We survived the night. Several short power outages but fortunately none longer than a few seconds. I haven't seen weather like this since I was in elementary school back in the '60s. It's still snowing pretty hard but the wind is down to a stiff breeze. Time to go dig out the driveway. Happily the wind blew most of the snow off the driveway


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Kerry Brown said:


> Just got back from driving my wife to work. Crazy blizzard conditions. I haven't seen anything like this here since the 60's. Very poor visibility in the blowing snow. Traffic creeping along at 40 kph. not too much traffic out except parents getting their kids to school. All the schools in the lower mainland are closed but they are open here. The only good thing is the wind was mostly blowing the snow off the roads so they were icy with a bit of compact snow but not too deep.


But it's like prairie snow - light and fluffy, not heavy and slushy (like we usually get). It was just cold enough over night when it snowed (-7, I think). So I woke up to about 8 inches on my driveway yesterday, but it was fun shoveling it (as I reminder of what I don't often get to do anymore, I guess). 

Then, as another 'refresher' I drove to McDonalds for a rewarding cup of coffee. In my FWD car with all-seasons. Lots of snow, lots of people who shouldn't have been driving in it. I did just fine as long as I didn't have to stop on an incline and get going again (that happened once, at the end of my street, and took a few back and forths to get enough grip to get up the berm). It's good to keep those 'winter driving chops' up when I get a chance. I enjoyed the coffee after all that shoveling and sliding.

Got another couple inches of slush this morning to deal with. That won't take long. And then the rains will come and wash it all away.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Day 7 now of this winter wonderland(?) in Penticton.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

WCGill said:


> Day 7 now of this winter wonderland(?) in Penticton.


Not a good day for taking the Lamborghini out.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

WCGill said:


> Day 7 now of this winter wonderland(?) in Penticton.


When I worked at the nursery in Summerland we'd be setting up the green houses about now. The one year it was about -15'C and a foot or so of snow. Go from that to a greenhouse at +20'C and 80% humidity or higher. It was common practice to stop off at the Perch on the way home for some 'cold medicine' or go into Penticton on a Friday night to go to either Slack's or the Casino for the same. Or turn right and go up the Valley to the Head of the Lake and beyond. When you topped the hill at Westbank and looked down at the bridge you could see at times, depending on the weather, what a weatherman for CHBC called 'flowvage' or something close to that. A snowstorm along the shore and eye level to you. The further up the Valley you got the colder it got and the deeper the snow got.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Not a good day for taking the Lamborghini out.


LOL the (N)ew driver tag makes it perfect. Who takes that car out in those conditions?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keto said:


> LOL the (N)ew driver tag makes it perfect. Who takes that car out in those conditions?


If I had one, me. Or one of these.








They're cars so drive them. All year round.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> If I had one, me. Or one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know that Lambo has what are essentially slicks on it, right? I mean, I would too if I wanted to go everywhere at 12 km/h.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keto said:


> You know that Lambo has what are essentially slicks on it, right? I mean, I would too if I wanted to go everywhere at 12 km/h.


You want to drive slow ok. Me, I'd go a tad faster than that. Be fun going around corners at times and leaving lights. In AB you can get away with those tires. In BC you'd have to put winters on it.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Sneaky said:


> Not a good day for taking the Lamborghini out.


My mid life crisis was a Porsche 944S. I could barely afford it so it was my only car. I bought some snow tires. They laughed at me at the tire shop but they ordered them in and installed them. First snowfall I got stuck at the first stop light. The slight bump of the white stop line was enough to start the tires spinning. I had to get the cars behind me to back up so I could take a run at it. That was the last time that car went out in the snow. Some cars are just not made for winter driving.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> My mid life crisis was a Porsche 944S. I could barely afford it so it was my only car. I bought some snow tires. They laughed at me at the tire shop but they ordered them in and installed them. First snowfall I got stuck at the first stop light. The slight bump of the white stop line was enough to start the tires spinning. I had to get the cars behind me to back up so I could take a run at it. That was the last time that car went out in the snow. Some cars are just not made for winter driving.


I worked with a guy who kept a BMW M3 and then a couple of different Porches as his main vehicles, all year round. It was kind of a joke with the rest of us but he didn't seem to have any trouble. On the island vs here in Edmonton it would play a bit differently through the year but to each his own.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> My mid life crisis was a Porsche 944S. I could barely afford it so it was my only car. I bought some snow tires. They laughed at me at the tire shop but they ordered them in and installed them. First snowfall I got stuck at the first stop light. The slight bump of the white stop line was enough to start the tires spinning. I had to get the cars behind me to back up so I could take a run at it. That was the last time that car went out in the snow. Some cars are just not made for winter driving.


When you have just one car then it's made for winter driving. And, you drive it or walk. I never had a car that I parked for the winter 'cause there's a little snow on the ground. They get parked when it's riding season.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

-15C and a foot of snow-you nailed it. The Lambo is definitely staying in the garage, although not mine!


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

-25C yesterday in Kamloops. Meh...Came home to no water pressure. Found a frozen solid copper main line. Before the shutoff valve. Fixed it up. Cracked a rye and played my resonator for the evening. Took the old car out of the garage for a litte rip. Life’s good. Cold. Hot. Wind. Rain. Whatever. Don’t really care. I make due.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

#impressed


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keithb7 said:


> -25C yesterday in Kamloops. Meh...Came home to no water pressure. Found a frozen solid copper main line. Before the shutoff valve. Fixed it up. Cracked a rye and played my resonator for the evening. Took the old car out of the garage for a litte rip. Life’s good. Cold. Hot. Wind. Rain. Whatever. Don’t really care. I make due.
> 
> View attachment 289402


Did you do the Kamloops to Duck, up 97 towards Monte Lake and then back on the Barnhartvale road? Duck is/was the rail station at Monte Creek. Before they put the interchange in you could see the station and the sign. Nice '53. Do you have spare hubcaps in case you lose one or two?


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

@Electraglide those aren’t hub caps. Period correct optional chrome wire wheel rims.

I know Duck, Monte Creek area well. The hiway got 4-lanes and now it’s all just ancient history.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keithb7 said:


> @Electraglide those aren’t hub caps. Period correct optional chrome wire wheel rims.
> 
> I know Duck, Monte Creek area well. The hiway got 4-lanes and now it’s all just ancient history.


I was flagging for High Country out of Kamloops when they put the interchange in. That was a fun job. Did Falkland to Monte Creek among other places. If those are the wheels you don't have to worry as much about them going missing. Being period correct then they aren't original or are they. You running collector plates on it? They have them for cars here but not motorcycles.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I had to drive home from a gig late Sunday night when this 'snowmaggedon' started; I have a Subaru and was reasonably ok, having to dodge sliding/jackknifing articulating buses among other obstacles... Traffic radio called it right -- a real "gong show". As others above noted, many Vancouver drivers (like that Lambi "N" driver) should not venture out in these conditions. It should get even more interesting tonight with temps around zero and rain/snow forecast -- I'm expecting a massive skating rink in the AM! Still, this is better than being in the interior or further east (FYI I grew up in Winnipeg, so no stranger to prairie winters)


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

@Electraglide. My 1953 Chrysler was built and shipped from the factory with hubcaps. Back in ‘53 you could special order a Chrysler with these wire spoke chrome rims. I sought out these optional rims as I really like them. I think they really class up the car. It took me ½ a second to decide to buy these when I found them.

The original rims and hubcaps are stored up in the attic.

Re collector plates: Yes I run collector plates. I found an original 1953 Michigan plate that I installed on the front. Detroit Michigan is where it was built.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

DavidP said:


> I had to drive home from a gig late Sunday night when this 'snowmaggedon' started; I have a Subaru and was reasonably ok, having to dodge sliding/jackknifing articulating buses among other obstacles... Traffic radio called it right -- a real "gong show". As others above noted, many Vancouver drivers (like that Lambi "N" driver) should not venture out in these conditions. It should get even more interesting tonight with temps around zero and rain/snow forecast -- I'm expecting a massive skating rink in the AM! Still, this is better than being in the interior or further east (FYI I grew up in Winnipeg, so no stranger to prairie winters)


vancouver snow vs Vernon snow.....I'll take Vernon.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keithb7 said:


> View attachment 289480
> 
> 
> @Electraglide. My 1953 Chrysler was built and shipped from the factory with hubcaps. Back in ‘53 you could special order a Chrysler with these wire spoke chrome rims. I sought out these optional rims as I really like them. I think they really class up the car. It took me ½ a second to decide to buy these when I found them.
> ...


They let you get away with the Michigan plate? My brother tried that with his '66 Sunbeam Tiger and they made him put both plates on the car.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

No they won’t let get away with it. But I’ll do it until they make me stop. “Officer I was just driving home from a car show. The front plate is right here under the front seat. See? Sorry I left the show and forgot to put it back on. I’ll do it right now”. Then I’ll proceed to install it.
So far so good. Hasn’t happened yet.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

All businesses are ordered to close and all but emergency vehicles ordered off the streets.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Meanwhile, in Ontario .......


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Was stormy when I got up at 8am this morning....and it's still snowing but the winds are over 100km.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Lord tundering Jesus your gettin er buys!

Stay Safe Folks.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

SaucyJack said:


> Was stormy when I got up at 8am this morning....and it's still snowing but the winds are over 100km.


I've been watching that today. Some places had winds over 150 km/h. I hope you're okay and don't lose your power.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

SaucyJack said:


> Was stormy when I got up at 8am this morning....and it's still snowing but the winds are over 100km.


Reports this morning that people in some parts of the province are opening their front doors to a wall of snow completely blocking them.

One report of a guy who climbed out through a small hole and then wished he hadn't and went back in. I guess he then had to shovel out his house.

A report that a common Newfie response to approaching storms is to stock up on chips, with photos showing an entire Walmart aisle and an aisle at another grocery store completely emptied of all chip-type snacks, not a single bag left.

Report that over 16,000 people are without power.

Stay warm folks, enjoy the chips, but not in bed.

@Ship of fools THIS is what getting pounded looks like!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

And if you don't think you have enough snow yet, don't worry. There is more snow coming your way tomorrow and Monday (after we get it here in NB).


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

boyscout said:


> Reports this morning that people in some parts of the province are opening their front doors to a wall of snow completely blocking them.
> 
> One report of a guy who climbed out through a small hole and then wished he hadn't and went back in. I guess he then had to shovel out his house.
> 
> ...


All true.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Not far from me in Goulds.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Side door in my house last night.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> I've been watching that today. Some places had winds over 150 km/h. I hope you're okay and don't lose your power.


I was lucky, didn't lose power. Hate to be in the middle of this in the dark but a lot of people had to.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

lol...the highway!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

And that's why they have a door on the second floor with no staircase, so they can then escape their own homes. But those poor souls are use to that here in BC you get a couple of inches of snow and its like everyone gets really stupid. And now they are talking about making snow tires mandatory for all of BC from Late October to March.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Why do I keep thinking this is the title of a Nina Hartley movie?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

keithb7 said:


> My 1953 Chrysler


A few years back, I had the opportunity to buy a '54 New Yorker, 331 Hemi for a very reasonable price.
I still kick myself for not doing so. 



boyscout said:


> Reports this morning that people in some parts of the province are opening their front doors to a wall of snow completely blocking them.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

You can always fire up the bike and do this,


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

SaucyJack said:


> lol...the highway!


What highway?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Ship of fools said:


> And that's why they have a door on the second floor with no staircase, so they can then escape their own homes. But those poor souls are use to that here in BC you get a couple of inches of snow and its like everyone gets really stupid. And now they are talking about making snow tires mandatory for all of BC from Late October to March.


They had a wild report on The Weather Network a couple of days ago saying there was a major snowstorm for Vancouver Island. I looked at the weather report for the area and they were going to get up to 10 cm of snow. That's 4 inches. I don't even bother blowing out the driveway for that much. I showed my wife and we had a good laugh. Those kind of reports make a lot of people very cynical about weather reports. The media are all in competition and do whatever they can to grab your interest.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> You can always fire up the bike and do this,


if on any road , fine and 2 demerit points in ontario


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> if on any road , fine and 2 demerit points in ontario


Looks like they're doing it on a lake same as I've done. Used to pull the kids around on a toboggan behind the truck. Never had any problems on secondary roads. Dad used to pull us behind the Model T or an Army Jeep.


Steadfastly said:


> They had a wild report on The Weather Network a couple of days ago saying there was a major snowstorm for Vancouver Island. I looked at the weather report for the area and they were going to get up to 10 cm of snow. That's 4 inches. I don't even bother blowing out the driveway for that much. I showed my wife and we had a good laugh. Those kind of reports make a lot of people very cynical about weather reports. The media are all in competition and do whatever they can to grab your interest.


From what other people have posted here and from talking to people I know in the area they got a bit more than 4". The way the weather is down there you don't blow 4" of snow away, you shovel it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

St. John's bumper to bumper traffic.













)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> St. John's bumper to bumper traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a common occurrence or a once in a while sort of thing like snow in Johannesburg?


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Is this a common occurrence or a once in a while sort of thing like snow in Johannesburg?


This was a new 1 day record. Bested the old one by about 10 cm or so.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

This is Victoria on the 15th. I understand up Island around Comox they got 4 times as much. In a normal year Victoria is around 37'F to 40'F and my brother sends me pics. of him riding his bike down the Malahat.


----------



## Festus McCorkindale (Dec 17, 2017)

Here in Winnipeg -17C and 15cm of snow is still considered “yoga pants weather.”


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Festus McCorkindale said:


> Here in Winnipeg -17C and 15cm of snow is still considered “yoga pants weather.”


It ain't riding weather. That would be 4 cm snow. And who wears yoga pants anyway?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Getting pounded elsewhere in Canada


----------



## Festus McCorkindale (Dec 17, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> It ain't riding weather. That would be 4 cm snow. And who wears yoga pants anyway?


...every female I see under the age of 40?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Festus McCorkindale said:


> ...every female I see under the age of 40?


Most of the ones I know and see wear blue jeans. And I've gone back to not seeing anyone younger than my son. Around here all most all the ones you see in these leggings ain't legal.


----------



## Festus McCorkindale (Dec 17, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> Most of the ones I know and see wear blue jeans. And I've gone back to not seeing anyone younger than my son. Around here all most all the ones you see in these leggings ain't legal.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Well that is going to take a while to dig out of!

The worst part is where do you put or push all that snow?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Well just as fast as it came its almost all gone now. Now we wait for the end of February that's when we get the real dump usually.
And that girl had me till I noticed the pierced belly button sorry not my thing.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> You can always fire up the bike and do this,


Some guy had a quad in the park across the street and was pulling his kids on toboggans. They were having a ball, largely because this isn't even something you can count on every year.

A week and a day ago (11th) I went for a bike ride because I could see the nasty week shaping up. Weather prediction is so much more accurate out here than it was in Cowtown. Or maybe it's just 35 years later and the tech is better. I don't know, but they're pretty good at 5 and 7 day predictions. Not 100% but better than a kick in the head with a frozen mukluk.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Some guy had a quad in the park across the street and was pulling his kids on toboggans. They were having a ball, largely because this isn't even something you can count on every year.
> 
> A week and a day ago (11th) I went for a bike ride because I could see the nasty week shaping up. Weather prediction is so much more accurate out here than it was in Cowtown. Or maybe it's just 35 years later and the tech is better. I don't know, but they're pretty good at 5 and 7 day predictions. Not 100% but better than a kick in the head with a frozen mukluk.


35 years ago you were more accurate just looking out the window and then checking to see what the weather was like around you. I think the snow levels on Grouse, Cypress and Mt. Baker run on about a 7 to 10 year cycle. Still true today. Years back I was coming around a corner in the Dodge Ramcharger I had when I saw the tobaggan I was towing sliding past me. My adoptive daughter had undone the rope and her and my son were having a great time.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

http://imgur.com/height%3D720%3Bid%3DUYmCVwS%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D960


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Here a pretty neat article on a newborn and a bunch of folks that helped dig out the family.

Baby Snow arrives during record-breaking N.L. blizzard | CBC News


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> Here a pretty neat article on a newborn and a bunch of folks that helped dig out the family.
> 
> Baby Snow arrives during record-breaking N.L. blizzard | CBC News


Kinda cool but I thought the baby's first name was Snow and he was born inside a snow blocked house.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


Reminds me of Revelstoke at times tho not that amount of snow in such a short period.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

climate just being climaty


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Reminds me of Revelstoke at times tho not that amount of snow in such a short period.


I was about to say the same thing, we must have posted at the same time


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

been there ,done that, got the T shirt ( without the snowblower )


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Last Wednesday ago my brother on the Sunshine Coast posted pics of Hummingbirds at the feeder and his bike ready for a ride to Duncan. Yesterday he posted pictures of 3 or so inches of snow on his bike and the '57 Chrysler Imperial 300.


----------

